# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيفَ ارتضاكِ زوجةً أبِي يا أُمِّي؟

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

بسمِ اللهِ، والحمدُ للهِ، والصّلاةُ والسّلامُ على رسولِ الله.
السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه
 كيفَ ارتضاكِ زوجةً أبِي؟!

جلسَ إلى جوارٍ أُمِّهِ وأُختِهِ الغُلامُ، في يدِهِ صورةٌ مرَّت على التقاطِها أكثرُ مِن عشرينَ سنةً، كانَت لوالِدَتِهِ عروسًا في زهرةِ العُمرِ وعُنفُوانِ الشّبابِ، دقّقَ النّظرَ فيها، تأمّلَها جيّدًا، أطرقَ هُنيهَةً، ثُمَّ على مسمَعٍ مِن جليسَتَيهِ تساءَل: كيفَ قبلَ بكِ زوجةً أبِي يا أُمِّي...؟!

لترُوحَا كِلتَاهُما في سكرةٍ، وتغرَقَا في نوبةِ ضحكٍ، لسانُ حالِهِما يقولُ: هل وصلَ بجيلِ اليومِ أن يُفكِّرَ الأطفالُ بهذا الشّكلِ العجيبِ؟!

استَحيا الصّغيرُ، وعلَت وجْهَهُ ابتسامةُ خجلٍ وهُوَ يُتمُّ: نعَم؛ لم تكُونِي جميلةً، أمَّا الآنَ فأنتِ كذلِك!

أفاقَتَا، واتّسَعتِ الحدَقَاتُ؛ تبادَلَتِ الثّنتانِ النّظراتِ ذاهِلَتَينِ، تنفّسَتا بعُمقٍ، ثُمَّ انفتَقَت شِفَاهَهُما عن ابتسامتَي سعادةٍ ورضًا.

كانت لابنِها الأُمُّ معاييرُ مُختلفةٌ تمامًا عن تلكَ الّتي يقيسُ النّاسُ الجمالَ نسبةً إليها؛ هيَ والكُلُّ يرَونَ زهرةً ذبِلَت، وكِبَرًا شرعَ يحُطُّ رحالَهُ حتَّى يظهرَ في كُلِّ قسمةٍ منَ القسَماتِ، ورُكنٍ منَ الأركانِ، ووهنًا قد غزَا، وضعفًا قد عمَّ، ويُنشِدُونَ:
ألا لَيتَ الشّبابَ يعُودُ يومًا
                           فأُخبِرُهُ بما فعلَ المشيبُ! 

لكنَّهُ لمّا جاءَ إلى الدُّنيا بُنيُّها، هذهِ الزّهرةُ الذّابلةُ أوّلُ منِ احتَضَنَهُ، وسقتهُ مِن رحِيقِها...

كانَت بسمةُ العروسِ سعادةً بزواجِها، وبريقُ عينَيها فرحٌ بتحقُّقِ حُلمِها وحُصولِ مُناهَا، وأملٌ في حياةٍ وعيشٍ طيّبٍ رغيدٍ.
أمّا أُمُّهُ تبَسّمُ لأجلِهِ هُوَ، ولَمْعُ عينَيها هوَ الحنانُ تُهدِيهِ إيّاهُ، وهوَ رجاءُ الخيرِ لفَلَذاتِ الكَبِدِ.

يدُ العروسِ الحريريّةُ النّاعمةُ أثرُ الرّاحةِ، وشُقوقِ كفِّ أُمّهِ أثرُ الإحسانِ والعطاءِ الدّائِمِ بلا ملَلٍ ولا شَكوَى!

ومِقدارُ وهَنِ جسَدِها يُساوِي قوّةً فقَدَتْها لتَمنَحَهُ إيّاها.

فليسَ جمالُ العروسِِ يا أبِي يُضاهِي جمالَ أُمّي... كَيفَ ارتَضَيتَ العروسَ ولَم تكُ بذا الجمالِ الّتي هيَ عليهِ اليومَ؟
تساءَلَ الصّغيرُ وحُقَّ لهُ أن يفعَلَ...!
همسَة:{الموقفُ وقعَ حقًّا، ولم يكُن مُبتَدَعًا!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> لترُوحَا كِلتَاهُما في سكرةٍ، وتغرَقَا في نوبةِ ضحكٍ


لتروحَ : $

----------


## هويدامحمد

أمّا أُمُّهُ تبَسّمُ لأجلِهِ هُوَ، ولَمْعُ عينَيها هوَ الحنانُ تُهدِيهِ إيّاهُ، وهوَ رجاءُ الخيرِ لفَلَذاتِ الكَبِدِ.
 وشُقوقِ كفِّ أُمّهِ أثرُ الإحسانِ والعطاءِ الدّائِمِ بلا ملَلٍ ولا شَكوَى!
ومِقدارُ وهَنِ جسَدِها يُساوِي قوّةً فقَدَتْها لتَمنَحَهُ إيّاها.
**أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله،ماأصدق هذه العبارات وماأشد مالامست كبد الحقيقة،بل ماأعذبه من مقال يحكى حكاية كل أم عشقت كل لمحة فى صغارها ولم تبخل بأدنى جهد لاسعادهم ..وسأظل أسألك آلامن مزيد؟؟

----------

